# Circumcision and pets



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I was driving down the road today and saw a bumper sticker that said "Circumcise Your Pets" and that really let me scratching my head.. anti circ? pro circ? huh?

And then I thought maybe you lovely ladies could shed some light on this most confusing sticker.

ideas? thoughts?


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe it was something to do with "Help control the pet population, Have your pet spayed or neutered"


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thats what initially popped in to my head...It was so odd. oh and the ossest part... it was on the back of a 18- 19 year old boy's car. hmmm.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Perhaps just intended to make people think about how ludicrous circ is.


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

sounds like a joke to me!


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Perhaps just intended to make people think about how ludicrous circ is.

That's what I was thinking too. Like someone might read it and think, "What?! Why would I circumcise my dog? Hmmm...I can't think of a good reason. Maybe I shouldn't circumcise my son, either?"


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

Is it a Fight Club reference? I think I remember seeing that sticker in the movie.


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

Ooops...the one I'm thinking of is "Recycle Your Animals".


----------



## thunderkitty (Sep 15, 2005)

it would be physically impossible to circumcise a dog (or any other animal) because they don't have foreskins we are the only ones! That sounds like a crazy joke sticker some kid thought would be funny, to me.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thunderkitty*
it would be physically impossible to circumcise a dog (or any other animal) because they don't have foreskins we are the only ones! That sounds like a crazy joke sticker some kid thought would be funny, to me.

WTF are you talking about? ALL MAMMALS HAVE A FORESKIN. They have evolved onto every single mammal - which is one of our chief arguments that they can't be a human screw-up in evolution, they must be there for a reason.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thunderkitty*
it would be physically impossible to circumcise a dog (or any other animal) because they don't have foreskins we are the only ones! That sounds like a crazy joke sticker some kid thought would be funny, to me.

AS PP said, all animals have a foreskin. When you look at a male dog from the side, you can see their "penis." WHen they have an erection, you see the pink part come out, right? The part you usually see that's covered with hair is their foreskin.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Acctually: the dog's penis is an entirely internal organ.

The hairy sheath "Foreskin" is what you see in a normal course of a dog's life. then, when he's aroused the little pink "tip" peeks out. that tip is acctually the end of his penis, but it's also cartiledge which allows him to penetrate the female easyer. then the penis is totally wet red organ. Basicly the Glans on an intact human male, but ALL the way down. It ends in what is called the "knot" which is what keeps the penis lodged in the female while the male dog ejaculates semen and prostate fluid for upwards to an hour, because internally the female dog has a "hump" leading from her vagina to the uterus, which the semen must be forced over.

Cat's penises are the same, totally internal, bright red and moist when exposed. but instead of a "knot" it's barbed. No wonder female cats try to rip the male's face off when the act is finished.

Animal genitals and reproduction 101 from a daughter of a dog breeder...and has seen more doggy artificial inseminations than I care to count because the female just didn't like the male...


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Interestingly enough, my dh was watching some nature show a few years ago that went into great detail about how dogs ect had foreskin and it's role in reproduction.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saritabeth*
sounds like a joke to me!









:


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I googled that phrase and got two of the same thing and one other one.

Weird.

Oddly, I didn't find the bumper sticker for sale.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
I googled that phrase and got two of the same thing and one other one.

Weird.

Oddly, I didn't find the bumper sticker for sale.

Well then, I guess we were all wrong.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

An intactivist friend actually brought this up with a vet when he took his dog in for a visit. He wasn't serious, but he said "What would you say if I wanted you to circumcise my dog?" The vet paused for a long time and then said "It would be considered abuse and I'd have to report you to the ASPCA."

I've read extensive posts on one of my lists about how difficult it is to clean a horse's foreskin--the smegma is called "the bean" and I guess someone has to put their arm inside and pull the bean out on a regular basis in domesticated horses. Despite all this, it would be cruel to circumcise a horse.

Baybee


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee*
An intactivist friend actually brought this up with a vet when he took his dog in for a visit. He wasn't serious, but he said "What would you say if I wanted you to circumcise my dog?" The vet paused for a long time and then said "It would be considered abuse and I'd have to report you to the ASPCA."

I've read extensive posts on one of my lists about how difficult it is to clean a horse's foreskin--the smegma is called "the bean" and I guess someone has to put their arm inside and pull the bean out on a regular basis in domesticated horses. Despite all this, it would be cruel to circumcise a horse.

Baybee

You know, just to go a bit further OT with this....
I owned a gelding for about 12 years. I never really cleaned his sheath. People were always telling me to, but really I just occassionally ran cold water up into it with the hose (he let me know he didn't care for THAT!) and once a friend cleaned it out for me.
but he always seemed fine and I just couldn't figure out what all the fuss was about. it's just smegma, it peels off and falls out on its own. nobody cleans mustangs' sheaths, and they're just fine.

i think this is like retracting and cleaning boys' foreskins. it's just a silly phobic myth.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I have no reason to comment as I have no horse experience of any kind, but as my good friend Synchro246 would say: "In the wild...." there would be no weird human wanting to reach up into a horse penis/foreskin to "clean" it, so I would imagine that if there weren't horses dying off at breakneck speeds from penis/foreskin infections we could probably just leave them alone. haha As we should little boys. Interesting thread.....


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, in the wild. . .am I being redundant? Seriously though- millions of years of evolution and foreskins on all animals can't be an unfortunate fluke/God couldn't have been that seriously wrong. Maybe I have too much faith in the system. . . nah.

I *guess* I could see the argument behind the cleaning of a gelding's forskin, since it isn't getting much fun horse sex to dislodge a whole lot of stuff and in the wild geldings just wouldn't exist. I can't remember how wild horses live. Many mares a few stallions, and a bunch of boys living off on their own? If that's the case the stallions are having enough sex to keep the smegma moving. Geldings still get erections though, right? So that should be enough to dislodge some stuff and keep things moving. Smegma is in and of itself bacteriostatic right?
This whole horse thing brings me back to highscool when I rode horses and I remember looking in a catalogue at one product called "Xcalibur" specifically for cleaning foreskins. I remember thinking it was obserd. Then I saw one really old gelded pony on the farm and it had an erection and it's penis was yucky and pitted looking. I don't know if that's related though. He was really old.

I think it's hysterical/awesome/interesting/sad that it would be cruel to circ your pet and the vet would report you to the ASPCA. I challange everyone here to ask their vet how they would react if asked to circ an animal.

I thought I'd look at cafe press http://www.cafepress.com/buy/intact/..._by_score_desc
there are some funny ones, but I didn't dig deep enough to figure out if the pets one is there.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*
You know, just to go a bit further OT with this....
I owned a gelding for about 12 years. I never really cleaned his sheath. People were always telling me to, but really I just occassionally ran cold water up into it with the hose (he let me know he didn't care for THAT!) and once a friend cleaned it out for me.
but he always seemed fine and I just couldn't figure out what all the fuss was about. it's just smegma, it peels off and falls out on its own. nobody cleans mustangs' sheaths, and they're just fine.

i think this is like retracting and cleaning boys' foreskins. it's just a silly phobic myth.

Hmmm, I never cleaned out my geldings' peneses either. Never thought about it. I don't think anyone ever told me to. It was able to come in and out by itself and I always figured it was working and took care of itself. Interesting.

I have no idea about that bumper sticker though.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*

I *guess* I could see the argument behind the cleaning of a gelding's forskin, since it isn't getting much fun horse sex to dislodge a whole lot of stuff and in the wild geldings just wouldn't exist. I can't remember how wild horses live. Many mares a few stallions, and a bunch of boys living off on their own? If that's the case the stallions are having enough sex to keep the smegma moving. Geldings still get erections though, right? So that should be enough to dislodge some stuff and keep things moving. Smegma is in and of itself bacteriostatic right?
This whole horse thing brings me back to highscool when I rode horses and I remember looking in a catalogue at one product called "Xcalibur" specifically for cleaning foreskins. I remember thinking it was obserd. Then I saw one really old gelded pony on the farm and it had an erection and it's penis was yucky and pitted looking. I don't know if that's related though. He was really old.


Thinking back, I haven't had a horse for many years now, I don't remember my horses ever getting erections but their penises popped out when they peed and then they slid back up. I don't think they get erections but I might be completely wrong. Geldings don't have their testicles so they don't get the hormones anymor to make tehm horny. Maybe I'm wrong though, maybe they do get erections, I just never noticed it. Or I don't remember noticing it.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

hmm no one sais to clean the interior of the sheath of a nutered dog or cat now...

Why have these instructions for horses?

Makes no sense..


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
Thinking back, I haven't had a horse for many years now, I don't remember my horses ever getting erections but their penises popped out when they peed and then they slid back up. I don't think they get erections but I might be completely wrong. Geldings don't have their testicles so they don't get the hormones anymor to make tehm horny. Maybe I'm wrong though, maybe they do get erections, I just never noticed it. Or I don't remember noticing it.

Uh, yes they do. I haven't even been around a lot of horses and I've seen several horsey dongs dragging in the dust. Looked VERY uncomfortable to me!









On 2nd thought, I guess they're not technically erections since they're all limp and dragging on the ground.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Any animal, including humans and dogs, can get a good erection after being nutered. A human can even have an orgasm, just nothing comes out. They don't have much *desire* to have sex, but if they do they can still act pretty normally.

My nutered 55 lb dog "tied" with my 15 lb dog when she was in heat. That was a little scary.

Has anyone tried to retract their dog's forskin just for fun/curiosity?


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Jumping back into the discussion.

As for horses it really depends on the horse if and how often you have to clean their sheath. Some of our geldings we had to clean every 3 or 4 months because the build up was awful and some we never cleaned because they never got bad. Some of our boys love having it done and some absolutely hate it, and I'm not about to put my hand there on a horse that isn't excited about having it done, no pun intended. That being said it still is a totally gross task that i try to do as infrequently as possible.









One clue that they needed to be cleaned was the sheath would actually start making a weird sound while they are being ridden. I know that one of the reasons its important to clean a domesticated horse's sheath is the amount of arena dust that they are exposed to ( if there are ridden in a sand ring) does make the shmegma build up way worse. Our non arena ridden geldings rarely have to be cleaned if ever. One weird thing I've noticed over time is that light color horses usually seem to be worse in the schmegma department than bays and chestnuts.

I have seen infections in older geldings from not having their sheaths cleaned and have problems "dropping" to urinate. Also if large pieces of foreign matter does work its way up in there it can cause an infection to and cleaning the sheath helps to get any stray shavings, hay, etc. that might have found its way up in there.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I remember cleaning male horses. Yuck.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
Any animal, including humans and dogs, can get a good erection after being nutered. A human can even have an orgasm, just nothing comes out. They don't have much *desire* to have sex, but if they do they can still act pretty normally.

My nutered 55 lb dog "tied" with my 15 lb dog when she was in heat. That was a little scary.

Has anyone tried to retract their dog's forskin just for fun/curiosity?

A gelding is totally different that a vasectomy'd guy. In a horse they don't jusdt clip the tubes, they totally castrate them. Maybe they can get erections, I don't know, I've never seen a gelding have a hard penis, whenever I've seen them come out they've been soft and floppy./ But I just wanted to pount out that castration is different than what a man human gets when he gets"fixed".


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

Maybe they can get erections, I don't know,
They can and some still do act very studdish. I had a gelding that absolutly could not be turned out w/ mares because he became possessive and studly and would even mount them. He was fully cut and not proud cut.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellimamo*
They can and some still do act very studdish. I had a gelding that absolutly could not be turned out w/ mares because he became possessive and studly and would even mount them. He was fully cut and not proud cut.

Wow LOL OK, I was wrong. I never saw that behavior in any of my geldings or other ones at the stables. Definitely saw crazy behavior from the stallions, I didn't realize a gelding would still act studdish.


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
Wow LOL OK, I was wrong. I never saw that behavior in any of my geldings or other ones at the stables. Definitely saw crazy behavior from the stallions, I didn't realize a gelding would still act studdish.

I used to have horses, too. Isn't it true that the later a horse is gelded can have a lot to do w/ his temperment? He remebers being a stallion and retains some of his stallion qualities. I haven't studied horses for several years, but I seem to remember that info.
I've also heard of cats that are neutered later in life still behaving like tom cats.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

Isn't it true that the later a horse is gelded can have a lot to do w/ his temperment?
Thats very true. Health conditions can make for studdish behavior too. My friend had a mare that had a tumor on her ovary and if you didn't look under her belly you would have sworn she was a stud!!! We had a gelding with a thyroid issue and once his levels we fixed he quit being studly.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellimamo*
Thats very true. Health conditions can make for studdish behavior too. My friend had a mare that had a tumor on her ovary and if you didn't look under her belly you would have sworn she was a stud!!! We had a gelding with a thyroid issue and once his levels we fixed he quit being studly.

Now that you mention that story, I remember a similar story with a mare at teh stable. I don't remember about a tumor (I was just a child) but I remember there being a mare with very bizarre studdish behavior, I wonder if she had the same thing as the horse you mention. So funny.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
A gelding is totally different that a vasectomy'd guy. In a horse they don't jusdt clip the tubes, they totally castrate them. Maybe they can get erections, I don't know, I've never seen a gelding have a hard penis, whenever I've seen them come out they've been soft and floppy./ But I just wanted to pount out that castration is different than what a man human gets when he gets"fixed".

I'm not talking about vasectomies. I'm talking eunuchs and castrati. There are human men on this planet (even in this country) who have have been castrated.
http://www.geocities.com/sherrylanin...onEffects.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *from the site*
I still have occasional nocturnal erections at night, and less often I even have orgasms in my sleep. About half of these are dry orgasms while the others are accompanied by only a small amount of clear fluid. Otherwise I don't feel aroused unless I want to. Many eunuchs also report being in complete control of their sexuality. If I did want to get an erection I could, but it would take more effort. I don't have erections only because I don't want them.

Eunuchs who do remain sexually active usually have sex much less often, but report that when they do it is more special, and some of their spouses feel the same way. Because the eunuch does not arouse so quickly, he can take more time on the foreplay and afterglow.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

So castrated guys still get erections and ejaculate? I had no idea.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yup! Crazy huh?


----------



## Robert Kiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope, all mammals have foreskins. You could circumcise them... there is a case of a bull being circumcised in the veterinary literature... but why would you want to? Humans are the only group dumb enough to do this to their babies.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

This is an argument that I occasionally use. A while ago I went to our family doctor for a suspected hernia. It turned out that a locum was filling in. During the course of the appointment, I took the opportunity to express my huge disappointment at having been circumcised. She seemed a bit surprised and went on to explain how they try to give balanced information to parents in order for them to make their own decision. I said that there are no positives to circumcision and that it should be a decision for the owner of the penis , adding that "If you circumcised your dog, you would likely end up in jail!". She thought for a moment, then said "Yes, you probably would". I hope I planted a seed.


----------

